# reel durability



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

That is a very interesting questions and one that will have multiple replies.
Personally I prefer to spend the money and buy very good quality equipment, including reels. I figure that if I do latch on to the fish of a lifetime, I want the reel/rod to be able to withstand the punishment.
I always rinse my reels and rod after a fishing session, and every month will dis-assemble the reel and service it. Once a year I get all my reels professionally serviced.
I am now tending to stick with ABU reels, Penn Spinfisher reels and GLoomis rods. I only say this because I can get them cheaper in Singapore. I would not be paying the Aussie prices.
Having said that, it is hard to pass up a bargain at those "KMart 50% off" sales....  
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Tough question. Kayaking in the salt is very tough on the reels. However, you don't want your drag sticking when you've got that fish of a lifetime. I say go for good reels but service them frequently. Some reels have a good reputation for handling the salt, but there are fewer now that most are being made outside the manufacturer's home country


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Sometimes it's the cheaper reels that will last longer, as they have less bearings, so therefore less parts to rust or sieze.

In saying that though, the key to longevity is maintenance. I do all my own maintenance, but I do enjoy pulling stuff apart. Usually I do it every 3 months or so, depending on how often I go out. If I know a reel has been dunked, then it gets stripped down that night (well pretty soon anyway). Doesn't have to be a big deal. Just to make sure there isn't any water in the body, and the grease is still ok.

Rods and reels get rinsed (not washed) after each trip and recently I've been giving them a light spray with linox. Not sure if the last bit is completely necesary, but only takes an extra couple of seconds.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

